
Ask HN: Stock Trading - cbe
Hello Everyone!<p>Epolix is currently in SUS and working on artificial intelligence for retail traders.  We are interested in your answers to the questions below.  Thanks in advance for sharing your thoughts!<p>1. Would you like to trade more frequently to have higher returns?
    Active → more active
    Passive → active<p>2. What would you pay to ensure your trades?<p>3. What strategies do you use?<p>4. What do you currently use to find out how a particular stock is doing?<p>5. Would you pay to build your own trading bot without having to code?<p>6. Do you trade by yourself or with friends?<p>Bonus: tabs or spaces?
======
anoncoward111
1\. If a bot can identify very improperly priced securities much more often
and easily than I can, then I would trade more frequently yes

2\. no idea what you mean. rh is free and fidelity is 6 usd

3\. find things that are very improperly valued and buy options on it, or
trade JNUG/JDST

4\. stockcharts.com and optionsprofitcalculator

5\. sure, a few bucks if you have good video guides or text guides or free
trial

6\. by myself

7\. tabs

~~~
cbe
Thanks for the response...

For number 2:

By ensure, we mean bring greater certainty and confidence on specific trades
with artificial intelligence.

Often trading ideas are validated through trial and error placing buy/sell
orders that may or may not be filled. We are increasing the probability your
trades are filled and at the min/max (on any given day, for example).

For number 7: Tabs is the correct answer.

~~~
anoncoward111
Cool :) It sounds like it is more geared to day trading and scalping a few
cents off the bid/ask spread? Apologies if my hunch is wrong.

90% of my time is spent searching for heavily improperly valued stocks. Sort
of like, should TSLA be worth $0, $250, or $1000, and by when?

Waiting for an entry point is less of a concern to me because I'm looking for
things that are fundamentally priced wrong long-term, rather than just
technically priced wrong for the week.

Does your product ingest data regarding RSI and financial data? Or does it
just focus on the order book?

Thanks and goid luck!!

~~~
cbe
I greatly appreciate your feedback.

Your hunch is on the right track, but it is a little bit different. For
example, you may be choosing (or out of necessity/priorities) to sell a stock.
We offer predictive intelligence that would indicate it may be better to sell
it tomorrow, or next week, instead of today. Or, the reverse, it may be better
to sell it today, rather than waiting.

Your point about Tesla is a good one and offers another example. Perhaps you
hold Tesla at X price because you believe in the intrinsic value. However, you
also want to take advantage of the volatility. So, you may use a portion of
your resources to trade it a few times a month. Just by predicting highs and
lows with high probability you could capture additional returns.

Both of these examples could add a few percentage points to your returns
depending on the account size. And that could mean a few hundred or a few
thousand dollars during whatever interval your trades are executed
(monthly/quarterly). So, more than just scalping pennies.

We are actually less focused on the order book and more focused on broader
data including RSI and financial data. Our API is an interface for 3rd party
data APIs or you can bring your own data.

You might have sentimental data, or data on trade tariffs, and we make it easy
(no programming necessary) to model that and make predictions.

